#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Кагью >  > > >  >  >  Карьера

## Anthony

Друзья мои, не спроста назвал так тему. 
Практикую в традиции КК, пока делаю Нендро. Но не могу понять некоторых вещей:
- Закончу делать Нендро... Что дальше?
- Какая поэтапность практик в Тибетском Буддизме? Ведь как-то двигаться нужно.. развиваться..
- Какие практики в КК требуют передачи, какие нет (если можно - в виде списка)
- Кто является защитником. Махакала Бернагчен?  Нужно ли посвящение в его практику. Т.к. защита, думаю, пригодится  :Smilie: 

Какая вообще последовательность в цепи развития. Что за чем идет.

Спасибо  :Smilie:

----------

Аминадав (01.05.2012)

----------


## Карма Палджор

Последовательность может меняться, но что касается Карма Кагью - сперва идёт нендро (обычное и особое).
После нендро могут сказать делать например практику восьмого Кармапы (или второго), но это если вы состоите в ассоциации). 
Если не состоите в ассоциации, а являетесь последователем Ургьен Тинлея, то программа будет другой и скорее всего вам после выполнения шаматхи (и может випашьяны) могут предложить делать практику одного из трёх божеств медитации. Но это уже до реализации или до конца жизни.
В разных школах требования несколкьо различаются. И уж тем более различаются в различных линиях передачи (последовательность практик в нендро может меняться или могут добавляться другие методы или убираться те, что у вас есть).

Бернагчен является одним из защитников в КК. Также иногда используется Шестирукий Махакала и другие формы. Если просто делать один из вариантов пуджи Махакалы, то особой передачи на них иметь не обязательно. А вот если вы хотите начитывать ег омантру или делать расширенную практику, то лунга таки желателен. Если память не изменяет, в августе будет передаваться посвящение Махакалы ламой Вангду

----------

Anthony (01.05.2012), SlavaR (03.09.2012), Tong Po (02.05.2012), Вова Л. (01.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (02.05.2012)

----------


## Anthony

> могут предложить делать практику одного из трёх божеств медитации. Но это уже до реализации или до конца жизни.


Спасибо. Практика божества, допустим на всю жизнь... А Тара, Будда Медицины, Дзамбала ( :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Уж очень хочется). Это второстепенные практики? По желанию? Или тоже после какой -то "ступени" даются?

----------


## Вова Л.

- Обычно, когда заканчивают Нендро идут к учителю, который сказал его делать и он говорит, что дальше. Что он скажет, предсказать трудно. Это может быть какая-нибудь из гуру йог (например 8-го Кармапы), или практика йидама, или махамудра, или еще одно нендро.
- Все зависит от условий. Четкой схемы нет. Есть определенная традиционная последовательность в 3-х летних ритритах - нендро, гуру йоги на учителей Карма Кагью, основные йидамы этой школы, махамудра, 6 йог Наропы. Но для остальных случаев все зависит от того, что скажет учитель.
- Практики уровня сутры не требуют передачи, уровня тантры - требуют. На нендро нужен лунг и еще очень хорошо посвящение Ваджрасаттвы или хотя бы вообще какое-то тантрическое посвящение (так это объяснял Калу Ринпоче). Ну и понятно - объяснения. Для йидама - посвящение, лунг, устные наставления.
- Один из основных защитников - Махакала. Плюс еще много других защитников, у каждого монастыря есть также свои защитники. Для того, чтобы делать пуджу Махакалы нужен хотя бы лунг. Лучше, конечно, и ванг, но его дают крайне редко. Если очень сильно нужно - надо просить у учителя.

----------

Allestern (10.08.2012), Anthony (01.05.2012), SlavaR (03.09.2012), Tong Po (02.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (02.05.2012)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Спасибо. Практика божества, допустим на всю жизнь... А Тара, Будда Медицины, Дзамбала ( Уж очень хочется). Это второстепенные практики? По желанию? Или тоже после какой -то "ступени" даются?


Они тоже могут стать постоянными. По крайней мере Тару можно воспринимать и как учителя, и как божество медитации, и как защитника и пр. её практики тоже вполне самодостаточны. Ванги остальных божеств можно получать при желании и у других учителей, других традиций. Это не принципиально. Скажем Ваджракилая и практика Тары - передается согласно линии Чоклинг терсар.

----------

Anthony (01.05.2012), Sikorsky (29.06.2012), Tong Po (02.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (02.05.2012)

----------


## Anthony

> Если просто делать один из вариантов пуджи Махакалы, то особой передачи на них иметь не обязательно.


Разрешите еще поинтересоваться, а что за варианты такие ?

----------


## Greedy

В карма кагью есть три основных пути:
1. Нёндро - Восьмой Кармапа / Второй Кармапа / ... (возможно другая особая гуру-йога) - личный йидам.
2. Нёндро - Ваджрайогини - Шесть йог Наропы.
3. Нёндро - шаматха - випашьяна - махамудра сути

Лама Оле передаёт только (за очень редкими исключениями) путь особой гуру-йоги.
Другие ученики Шестнадцатого Кармапы дают и другие пути. Но это определяется не от того, в какую группу захотел записать, а из личного общения с ламой.

Иногда вместо личного йидама в особой гуру-йоге переходят к Ваджрайогини и Шести йогам Наропы (в том числе и у ламы Оле).
Иногда особая гуру-йога практикуется как личный йидам до конца жизни.

Махакала и Тара являются основными защитниками.
Практики Дзамбалы, Будды Медицины, Авалокитешвары и прочие являются сопутствующими.
Но есть те, кто получают указания от ламы Оле делать их практики (в основном, Авалокитешвары) как основные.
Практики различных Тар и Будды Медицины чаще всего используются лишь как временные средства.

Практику Махакалы, помимо краткой пуджи, написанной Восьмым Кармапой, в карма кагью не делают. Чтобы делать пуджу самостоятельно, нужен ванг на Махакалу. Либо делать её только в совместных практиках.
Но, вообще, на Махакалу дают посвящение, вплоть до яб-юм. Но как практику его никто никогда не получает, и тем более как йидама.

----------

Allestern (10.08.2012), Anthony (01.05.2012), SlavaR (03.09.2012), Tong Po (02.05.2012), Аминадав (02.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (02.05.2012)

----------


## Anthony

> Практику Махакалы, помимо краткой пуджи, написанной Восьмым Кармапой, в карма кагью не делают.


В Карма Кагью не делают, или в Алмазном пути не делают?

----------

Alex (01.05.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> В Карма Кагью не делают, или в Алмазном пути не делают?


Большая пуджа делается в монастырях. Сколько раз в год - не знаю. О том, что большую пуджу Махакалы делали вне монастырей - не слышал.

----------


## Вова Л.

> В Карма Кагью не делают, или в Алмазном пути не делают?


Пуджу Махакалы в центрах Карма Кагью (по крайней мере в центрах Кармапы Ургьен Тринле) делают каждый день. Это считается короткой садханой - чуть больше часа. Длинную обычно делают на новый год (тибетский).

----------

Anthony (02.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (02.05.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> Пуджу Махакалы в центрах Карма Кагью (по крайней мере в центрах Кармапы Ургьен Тринле) делают каждый день. Это считается короткой садханой - чуть больше часа. Длинную обычно делают на новый год (тибетский).


Буду знать, что большую пуджу тоже делают вне монастырей.

А вот краткую в Алмазном Пути каждый день не делают. Ограничиваются кратким призыванием. На это призывание достаточно только получить гомлунг и можно читать самостоятельно вечером после выполнения своих практик.

----------


## Вова Л.

> Буду знать, что большую пуджу тоже делают вне монастырей.
> 
> А вот краткую в Алмазном Пути каждый день не делают. Ограничиваются кратким призыванием. На это призывание достаточно только получить гомлунг и можно читать самостоятельно вечером после выполнения своих практик.


Обычно это центры, где есть постоянно находящиеся ламы, то есть достаточно большие центры. В маленьких, конечно, не проводят. В АП, насколько я знаю, пуджу Махакалы не делают (ни краткую, ни длинную), как и пуджи вообще, только призывание защитников (небольшая часть самой пуджи). Что, безусловно, тоже хорошо.

----------

Anthony (02.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (02.05.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> В АП, насколько я знаю, пуджу Махакалы не делают (ни краткую, ни длинную), как и пуджи вообще, только призывание защитников (небольшая часть самой пуджи). Что, безусловно, тоже хорошо.


В российских, наверное, нет. В европейский центрах (в основном, больших) есть всё необходимое для выполнения краткой пуджи. Но чтобы её делать, нужен ванг. И за ним специально ездят на посвящения махакалы. На этих посвящениях кроме ванга и инструкций по краткой пудже больше ничего не дают. Но такие посвящения бывают крайне редко.

А так да, пуджы в центрах Алмазного Пути практически никогда не проводятся. Сама организация центров предполагает их использование только как мест индивидуальных или совместных практик. Поэтому там просто нет людей, которые имеют соответствующие знания и полномочия, чтобы проводить пуджи.

----------

Allestern (10.08.2012), Anthony (02.05.2012), Tong Po (02.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (02.05.2012)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Практику Махакалы, помимо краткой пуджи, написанной Восьмым Кармапой, в карма кагью не делают. Чтобы делать пуджу самостоятельно, нужен ванг на Махакалу. Либо делать её только в совместных практиках.
> Но, вообще, на Махакалу дают посвящение, вплоть до яб-юм. Но как практику его никто никогда не получает, и тем более как йидама.


Поправка. В рамках Карма Кагью есть несколько пудж Бернагчена, составленных разными учителями. Так что те у кого есть соответствующая  передача - могут делать и другие. Причем все эти пуджи входят в краткий сборник практик Карма Кагью. Туда же включена и практика Бернагчена, которую при желании можно исполнять. При желании и наличии передачи.

----------

Anthony (02.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (02.05.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> Туда же включена и практика Бернагчена, которую при желании можно исполнять. При желании и наличии передачи.


То, что практики существую, я знаю. Но я не слышал, что на них дают объяснения.
А делать садхану без устных объяснений с одним лишь вангом - это самодеятельность.

В краткий сборник на какого Махакалу включена практика?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> То, что практики существую, я знаю. Но я не слышал, что на них дают объяснения.
> А делать садхану без устных объяснений с одним лишь вангом - это самодеятельность.
> В краткий сборник на какого Махакалу включена практика?


В краткий сборник включена практика Бернагчена
 :Smilie:  А объяснения дают.  Да и другие пуджи покороче будут и в чём-то попроще иногда. И слышал что кто-то на Украине используется данный метод как основную практику. Что же касается практики после ванга, то это не всегда самодеятельность. Очень много зависит от способностей ученика и в частности от того, что имеет он доступ к материалам или нет. Но тут уж кому как повезёт.

Вообще при наличии соответствующей поддержки можно перевести и оформить весь цикл практик, пудж и пр., связанный с Бернагченом. Тем более что в этом году, как уже говорил, ванг на него предположительно будет даваться на территории РФ

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (02.05.2012)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> В краткий сборник на какого Махакалу включена практика?


Откопал этот сборник практик (правда он у меня уже не весь в сохранности).
Что касается Махакалы, то там включены следующие тексты:
- молитва к линии передачи к святым обучающим линии передачи практики - ясная мелодия, осуществляющая все цели
- краткая ежедневная практика (не менее чем на час)
- пуджа вместе с гимном и молитвой, составленная Микьо Дордже по просьбе Ринчхен Палмо (как раз и исполняется в центрах Карма Кагью, связанных с Оле)
- Гирлянда из молний - быстрое (или краткое призывание), побуждающее к Шри Джняна Махакале и Махакали вместе с прислугой (составлена похоже 16-м Кармапой)
- ритуал подношения торма пяти окружениям Махакалы - краткое осуществление активности (там делается подношение многим защитникам одновременно, начиная от четырёхрукого Махакалы, заканчивая Ачхи, якша Гангзанг и пр.)
- краткое подношение белого торма владыкам местности и общего торма дакиням (составлена 14-м Кармапой)
- ритуал связанный с очищением и раскаянием, составленный 13-м Кармапой
- краткая молитва и практика пяти божествам-лекарям, защитникам учения и линии передачи осуществления Миларепы
- практика приближения
- отбрасывание-догпа
- еще какая-то большая молитва, которую трудновато идентифицировать

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (02.05.2012)

----------


## Jinpa Soenam

> Махакала и Тара являются основными защитниками.


Немного поправлю). Не Тара, а Белый Зонт (Дукар)

----------


## Jinpa Soenam

> Друзья мои, не спроста назвал так тему. 
> Практикую в традиции КК, пока делаю Нендро. Но не могу понять некоторых вещей:
> - Закончу делать Нендро... Что дальше?
> - Какая поэтапность практик в Тибетском Буддизме? Ведь как-то двигаться нужно.. развиваться..
> - Какие практики в КК требуют передачи, какие нет (если можно - в виде списка)
> - Кто является защитником. Махакала Бернагчен?  Нужно ли посвящение в его практику. Т.к. защита, думаю, пригодится 
> 
> Какая вообще последовательность в цепи развития. Что за чем идет.
> 
> Спасибо


Одно непонятно, а почему Вы в центре не спросите? Можно и учителям написать

----------


## Anthony

> Одно непонятно, а почему Вы в центре не спросите? Можно и учителям написать


Несколько смущает меня контингент западных буддистов, отрицающих всяческие ограничения и исповедующих "любовь", во всех ее проявлениях. (гомофоб я)

А раз "душа не лежит", то и доверия, соответственно, нет.

Но это лишь моя личная, ЧАСТНАЯ т.з. Не стоит на нее обращать внимания.

----------


## Anthony

> - Гирлянда из молний - быстрое (или краткое призывание), побуждающее к Шри Джняна Махакале и Махакали вместе с прислугой (составлена похоже 16-м Кармапой)
> - краткое подношение белого торма владыкам местности и общего торма дакиням (составлена 14-м Кармапой)
> - ритуал связанный с очищением и раскаянием, составленный 13-м Кармапой
> - краткая молитва и практика пяти божествам-лекарям, защитникам учения и линии передачи осуществления Миларепы


Скажите пожалуйста, а где-то это прочесть можно? Может ссылка есть, или наличие самого сборника? Если не трудно - залейте, пожалуйста на файлообменник или сюда.
Спасибо.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Скажите пожалуйста, а где-то это прочесть можно? Может ссылка есть, или наличие самого сборника? Если не трудно - залейте, пожалуйста на файлообменник или сюда.
> Спасибо.


Хм. Ну короткую пуджу вы можете и в центре отыскать/спросить. А вот остальное не переводилось.

----------

Anthony (02.05.2012)

----------


## Нико

> То, что практики существую, я знаю. Но я не слышал, что на них дают объяснения.
> А делать садхану без устных объяснений с одним лишь вангом - это самодеятельность.
> 
> В краткий сборник на какого Махакалу включена практика?


Ничего подобного. Есть ванг  -- значит, разрешение на практику.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (02.05.2012)

----------


## Anthony

Сколько мнений  :Smilie: 
А есть ли на форуме ламы\учителя от Карма Кагью ? И от КК, и от АП?

Чтобы узнать истину в последней инстанции.

----------


## Майя П

> Спасибо. Практика божества, допустим на всю жизнь... А Тара, Будда Медицины, Дзамбала ( Уж очень хочется). Это второстепенные практики? По желанию? Или тоже после какой -то "ступени" даются?


поскольку дочерей вы считаете как нечто ущербное, то высший уровень ээ, как то практиковать вы не можете. И Тару - тоже не можете... . Вот такая последовательность :Big Grin:

----------


## Anthony

> поскольку дочерей вы считаете как нечто ущербное, то высший уровень ээ, как то практиковать вы не можете. И Тару - тоже не можете... . Вот такая последовательность


А вот тут Вы погорячились   :Big Grin:  
Любой мужчина хочет сына. И я в их числе. Это элементарное продолжение фамилии.  (конечно, это определенного рода привязанность, но тем не менее  :Smilie:  )
Но я всегда хотел дочь. Причем, первым ребенком. Но сын, это нечто другое.
Не обвиняйте меня в сексизме. М и Ж, это полярно разные вещи, и у каждого свои задачи. Но оба пола равнозначно полноценны.

С уважением, ко всем женщинам на форуме.

P.S. Но так же считаю, что женщина должна идти ЗА мужчиной. И для меня это правильно. Не потому, что она второсортная, а только лишь в силу особенностей характера. Мужчина более уравновешен и думает с холодной головой.

----------


## Майя П

собственно я о практиках... и об обетах, для того чтобы этими практиками заниматься... 
(а, по поводу детей - хотите - имейте )))

----------


## Майя П

> Мужчина более уравновешен и думает с холодной головой.


 мужские истерики? это ж распространенная вещь... - даже здесь на форуме, когда начинают сводить счеты.. типичное дело среди интеллегенции, поэтому прослойка гнилая ))

----------


## Anthony

Да ну Вас  :Big Grin: 
Я про мужчин, а не про истериков. 

P.S. Оффтопим

----------


## Майя П

> Да ну Вас 
> Я про мужчин, а не про истериков. 
> 
> P.S. Оффтопим


я про уровни практики))0

----------


## Jinpa Soenam

> Несколько смущает меня контингент западных буддистов, отрицающих всяческие ограничения и исповедующих "любовь", во всех ее проявлениях. (гомофоб я)
> 
> А раз "душа не лежит", то и доверия, соответственно, нет.
> 
> Но это лишь моя личная, ЧАСТНАЯ т.з. Не стоит на нее обращать внимания.


Кудряво карма работает). Я вот за второй десяток лет в АП, и не видал ни особо "отрицающих всяческие ограничения", ни навязывающих свои секс.предпочтения. Ну да ладно, частная т.з., так частная, карма тоже дело частное).

Только если нет рядом внушающих доверие, то учителям ведь всегда можно написать, ну или пойти (поехать) в другие центры. Имхо, пустое дело - искать знания здесь. Впрочем, конечно же делаю удачи!

----------

Allestern (10.08.2012), Anthony (02.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (02.05.2012)

----------


## Anthony

Спасибо за пожелания.
Но вот куда написать.. с кем посоветоваться? (не из наших лекторов)

----------


## Jinpa Soenam

> Спасибо за пожелания.
> Но вот куда написать.. с кем посоветоваться? (не из наших лекторов)


Нуу... Гьялва Кармапу Тхае Дордже в России, кроме АП, поддерживают еще группы "Bodhipath" Шамара Ринпоче, навскидку из Гугла: bodhi-path-msk.livejournal.com, там и контакты есть.

----------

Anthony (02.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (02.05.2012)

----------


## Anthony

Скажите пожалуйста, а где нибудь есть мыло Ургьена Тринлей Дордже ?
Уж простите мою смелость, но все таки надеюсь, что прочтет  :Big Grin: 
А не прочтет - не опечалюсь.

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

Вы о нашем Челябинском центре?  :Cool:

----------


## Anthony

> Вы о нашем Челябинском центре?


О нем- CENSORED

----------

Дмитрий Аверьянов (02.05.2012)

----------


## Вова Л.

> Скажите пожалуйста, а где нибудь есть мыло Ургьена Тринлей Дордже ?
> Уж простите мою смелость, но все таки надеюсь, что прочтет 
> А не прочтет - не опечалюсь.


 :Big Grin: . Если серьезно, то если хотите что-то напрямую спросить у ЕС, то надо ехать в Индию и записываться к нему на аудиенцию. Сейчас народ разъехался - можно немного по-дольше с ним поговорить.

----------

Anthony (02.05.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (02.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (03.05.2012)

----------


## Anthony

Пока что, я накопил только на электронный ящик )

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Энтони, Вы сколько нгондро уже сделали?

Писать вам по почте о практиках вряд ли станут что-то. Указания на линую практику даются живым учителем напрямую. Так что, надо ехать и искать учителей, которые будут готовы с Вами поговорить. Вот пока и думайте, пока делаете нгондро. Думаю, вы его очень быстро не сделаете. Денюжку пока соберите на поездку.

----------


## Anthony

Да мало еще сделал )) Простирания только 1620 раз )) Есть еще время подумать ))

----------


## Anthony

Кстати, еще вопрос ... Подношение мандалы делается обязательно с "фирменными кастрюльками" или можно чем-то их заменить?

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Можете на дхрма.ру купить вот такой недорогой.
http://dharma.ru/details/1299

----------

Anthony (03.05.2012)

----------


## Вова Л.

Почитайте "Светоч уверености" - там все рассказывается. Также хороший комментарий на нендро Калу Ринпоче "Самоцветное украшение". У 17-го Кармапы есть краткий комментарий. Много есть хороших комментариев - изучайте.

----------

Anthony (03.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (03.05.2012)

----------


## Pema Sonam

> Кстати, еще вопрос ... Подношение мандалы делается обязательно с "фирменными кастрюльками" или можно чем-то их заменить?


Когда у меня не было настоящей мандалы,мне советовали использовать перевёрнутую тарелку,типа,лучше так,чем время терять,не делать.

----------

Anthony (03.05.2012)

----------


## Anthony

Удивительная вещь произошла сегодня.
Решил во время нендро, перед портретом ЕС Кармапы 16 зажечь свечу.

Обычная парафиновая свеча. Достаточно толстая (Обычная, на случай отключения электроэнергии  :Smilie:  )
Но, не целая, а половина.

Что удивило - свеча сгорела полностью, остался один только кусок фитиля. Кроме него, на подставке не осталось совершенно ничего. И пока горела - не было ни одного потека по бокам. И в конце - совершенно чистая подставка, без признаков того, что на ней стояла свечка.
Первый раз такое вижу.

Наверное, я суеверен, как старуха  :Smilie:

----------


## Vadimko

> Кстати, еще вопрос ... Подношение мандалы делается обязательно с "фирменными кастрюльками" или можно чем-то их заменить?


возможно, закончив первые 2 практики нёндро этот вопрос этот вопрос разрешится сам собой  :Wink:  
не бегите впереди паровоза, делайте то, что должны.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (20.05.2012)

----------


## Nari

> Удивительная вещь произошла сегодня.
> Решил во время нендро, перед портретом ЕС Кармапы 16 зажечь свечу.
> 
> Обычная парафиновая свеча. Достаточно толстая (Обычная, на случай отключения электроэнергии  )
> Но, не целая, а половина.
> 
> Что удивило - свеча сгорела полностью, остался один только кусок фитиля. Кроме него, на подставке не осталось совершенно ничего. И пока горела - не было ни одного потека по бокам. И в конце - совершенно чистая подставка, без признаков того, что на ней стояла свечка.
> Первый раз такое вижу.
> 
> Наверное, я суеверен, как старуха


Тю, у меня как то перед портретом 16-го Кармапы металлический подсвечник сгорел, не то что свеча :Smilie:  Осталась большая капля красного металла. При этом на деревянной поверхности под даже следов не осталось.

----------


## Anthony

> Тю, у меня как то перед портретом 16-го Кармапы металлический подсвечник сгорел, не то что свеча Осталась большая капля красного металла. При этом на деревянной поверхности под даже следов не осталось.


Металлический???????????  :EEK!: 
У Вас свечи не термитные? ))

----------

Топпер- (03.09.2012)

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> Да мало еще сделал )) Простирания только 1620 раз ))



 :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!: 
Моя знакомая сделала за полтора или 2 месяца 100000 простираний, вся высохла, одни жилы и кости приехала из Индии. По сей день жрёт без остановки, ничто в организме не задерживается.

----------


## Anthony

Нуу... если два месяца только ими и заниматься, то - да, поверю)

----------


## Nari

Нет, не термитные, и даже не восковая стояла, ЕМНИП.

----------

Anthony (02.09.2012)

----------


## Anthony

Вот она - мощь Кармапы.

----------


## Nari

> Вот она - мощь Кармапы.


Ну дык!

----------


## Буль

> Удивительная вещь произошла сегодня.
> Решил во время нендро, перед портретом ЕС Кармапы 16 зажечь свечу.
> 
> Обычная парафиновая свеча. Достаточно толстая (Обычная, на случай отключения электроэнергии  )
> Но, не целая, а половина.
> 
> Что удивило - свеча сгорела полностью, остался один только кусок фитиля. Кроме него, на подставке не осталось совершенно ничего. И пока горела - не было ни одного потека по бокам. И в конце - совершенно чистая подставка, без признаков того, что на ней стояла свечка.
> Первый раз такое вижу.
> 
> Наверное, я суеверен, как старуха


Наверное Вы купили необгорающие свечи. Я всегда такие покупаю, т.к. не люблю счищать оплывший парафин.

----------

Anthony (02.09.2012), Ostap (04.09.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (02.09.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Моя знакомая сделала за полтора или 2 месяца 100000 простираний, вся высохла, одни жилы и кости приехала из Индии. По сей день жрёт без остановки, ничто в организме не задерживается.


Ходячий жручий персонаж.

----------


## Anthony

> Наверное Вы купили необгорающие свечи. Я всегда такие покупаю, т.к. не люблю счищать оплывший парафин.


А фиг его знает)) Свечи, как свечи.
Но эти же свечки обычно оставляют после себя "отходы".

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> Ходячий жручий персонаж.



У неё , думаю, на таком простирании, я как-то себе слабо представляю такой фанатизм в 100.000 простираний за такое время, обмен веществ нарушился, что ли. Действительно ходячая жрунья, и всё "не в коня корм".

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> По сей день жрёт без остановки, ничто в организме не задерживается.


А на гельминтов не проверялась?

----------

Anthony (03.09.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Моя знакомая сделала за полтора или 2 месяца 100000 простираний, вся высохла, одни жилы и кости приехала из Индии. По сей день жрёт без остановки, ничто в организме не задерживается.


Обменка усилилась. У нас так многие через это проходили, вроде потом потолстели. Хотя это жесткая практика.

----------


## Anthony

Но это стресс. Два месяца изнеможения, а потом жрачка до отвала. 
Уж больно сильные контрасты.
Либо всю жизнь простираться, либо нет.

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> Но это стресс. Два месяца изнеможения, а потом жрачка до отвала. 
> Уж больно сильные контрасты.
> Либо всю жизнь простираться, либо нет.


У неё была причина, странно, что была писаная красавица , хорошей  конституции и после этих простираний ещё и внешне резко изменилась, все черты лица изменились. Не только от похудения, просто изменилась внешне до неузнаваемости.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Но это стресс. Два месяца изнеможения, а потом жрачка до отвала. 
> Уж больно сильные контрасты.
> Либо всю жизнь простираться, либо нет.


Лучше побыстрее закончить. Потом тоже "веселье" начнется в других практиках. Вообще в некоторых школах советую всё обычное нендро закончить за четыре-пять месяцев

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (04.09.2012)

----------

